# Hirsch Bourbon



## cjlee25 (Oct 13, 2008)

couldn't find a specific thread about this bourbon. thoughts? can you still get it?


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought the last bottle I saw about six years ago. Can't say for certain, but I'm pretty sure it's long out of production. Could be a few bottles in stores here and there or at auction but they'd be pricey. It's good stuff but not that good. 
Find a bottle of barrel proof Weller and nothing ele will matter.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Bought several bottles earlier this year. All gone now. I really need to pace myself better. Would be good for my gout too.


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

The last bottle I saw was over a year ago, I bought it, but it's long gone now. Try something from the Van Winkle family distillery, they have yet to disappoint me.


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

I found a bottle of A.H. Hirsch two years ago at a liquor store in Providence, RI - it was pricey, but I'm glad a picked it up, as there was soon none left to be found anywhere. I was recently speaking with Joe Howell, the manager of Federal Wine & Spirits in Boston, who tipped me off that they are supposedly bottling a "new" batch of Hirsch that had been held in SS tanks to prevent further aging.

That said, the Hirsch is good, but I find I don't enjoy it as much as other people appear to.

I would recommend any of the Antique Collection bottlings from Buffalo Trace; their yearly release should occur soon in the Northeast, and I believe it's already available in other parts of the US. Not sure if they've shaken up the lineup at all, but my two favorites in recent years have been the William Larue Weller (barrel-proof wheated) and their classic since 2002, the George T. Stagg (still have an original bottle of the '02 Stagg that I've been unable to bring myself to crack into). You really can't go wrong with anything that says "Antique Collection" on it, though. 

The 15 and 20 year old Van Winkles are good, but not as good as when they were still using bourbon from the now-defunct Stitzel-Weller distillery. The 15 runs around the same as an AC bottle ($50-$65), and the 20 runs $90-$100. I've unfortunately never tried the 23 year old.

More wallet friendly, Elijah Craig 12 year old is fantastic (IMHO better than the 18 year old), probably the finest drink you can get at the price point ($15-$20). Standard Buffalo Trace is also good, as are Evan Williams Single Barrel and Eagle Rare Single Barrel. If you can find any, Four Roses is a wonderful example of a master blender at work, although their Single Barrel is usually pretty unique as well, but can be harder to find.

Last but not least, Wild Turkey is often looked at as a '******* drink', but Jimmy Russel is a true master craftsman, and his standard 101 proof WT is really quite good. The Russel's Reserve and Kentucky Spirit bottlings take things to the next level, and are also amazing. Their other widely available bottling, Rare Breed, is not one of my favorites, but there are many who like it.

Can you tell I'm mildly interested in bourbon?

EDIT: As an aside, a whisky that I've recently tried and been very pleasantly surprised by was Penderyn, which is a Welsh-made single malt. The standard bottling is not peated like Scotch is, and it is aged in bourbon barrels then finished in madeira casks. It's very light, very pleasant, and if I could buy it in my area, I would stock a few bottles at all times. As it is, I'll have to nurse mine along until I can find more on a trip.


----------

